# Has anyone read "save the marriage" by lee baucom?



## confused12345 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, somehow my hours of googling turned up "Save the Marriage" by Lee Baucom, and although it looks like a cheezy "as seen on TV" type of thing, I'm tempted to buy the book. I was wondering if anyone here has read it or heard anything about this guy's "method". Is it worth killing a few hours reading this thing?

I appreciate any other reading suggestions.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Every marriage and self help book in the world can't save it if the other spouse is mentally il, as my ex is.

All of that stuff in those books does not apply to them. You may as well be reading chinese.


----------



## Jack spade (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought the book but does not really help my sitch. All it really talks about is relationship dynamics. I did got some useful things out of it but not what I was looking for. If your interested in it cause you think it will save your marriage I would pass. If your more interested in learning about relationship paradigms then go for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confused12345 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for your reply, I got the book a few days ago (before your comment) and you're right, it is more pertinent to people who have not reached the "break-up" point. Oh well, it has pretty good advice regardless.


----------



## Jack spade (Dec 29, 2012)

I found Divorce Busting by Michele Weiner Davis to be the most helpful so far for someone trying to save a relationship that is on the brink alone. If you come across any good ones, please do share. Always on the lookout for something that may help. Thanks and good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

